# SSB Choice Mafia (N3)



## Zapi (Aug 13, 2011)

> Out-of-thread communication is *allowed* for everyone.
> If you have a night action and you do not submit it to me for two nights in a row without letting me know beforehand that you won't be able to, you will be modkilled. If you don't want to use your night action, make sure to message me saying so.
> I won't modkill you if you don't participate in the daytime discussion, but I strongly encourage everyone to do so anyway!
> Quoting directly from role PMs is *not allowed*, although you may paraphrase the text if you wish to prove your role.
> ...


_The sun sets over Smashville, and the citizens go to bed, locking their doors and hoping the Mafia decide to spare them for the night...._

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Zapi (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (N0)*

*Night period extended until later today* because I'm leaving before the 48 hours are up and I'm still missing a few night actions.


----------



## Zapi (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (N0)*

_The sun rises over Smashville, and even as some of the villagers are just waking up, commotion can already be heard from the town square. An air of fear and astonishment surrounds the square, and for good reason.

In the center of the square lies the dead body of Zelda, torn and maimed almost beyond recognition. A quick inspection shows that she was innocent. Disappointed that one of their own was killed, the villagers begin to discuss what could have happened the previous night._

*Mai (Zelda) is dead. She was Innocent.*
*48 hours for discussion.*

(Let it be noted that I had a very minor screw-up with the night actions. It probably won't matter very much, but if it does end up mattering, I'll say what it was.)


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

Ok, now. Day one is ALWAYS boring, so does anyone have any info? (probably unlikely, considering we have 19 people)


----------



## Light (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

Yes. I am innocent.






*Abstain* for now.


----------



## M&F (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*



Light Yagami said:


> Yes. I am innocent.


Not that you'd up and say so if you were mafia, anyhow.


----------



## Light (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

I'm joking around.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

well, anyone have any actually info? It's day one, so we should try to make it not boring.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

Day ones are ALWAYS boring.

_Alllways._


----------



## Wargle (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

I have nothing of importance to say, but I think we should wait for everyone else to post and see if there's any news before abstaining


----------



## bulbasaur (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*



Light Yagami said:


> I'm joking around.


Generally, people don't take jokes very well when one of their own just got brutally murdered last night and catching the murderer (and thus preventing further deaths) depends on logical and serious discussion, and the slightest hint of self-incrimination, however joking, may lead to suspicion that the deed was committed by an associate of the incriminated, or the person himself.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

Unless it's a game


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*



bulbasaur said:


> Generally, people don't take jokes very well when one of their own just got brutally murdered last night and catching the murderer (and thus preventing further deaths) depends on logical and serious discussion, and the slightest hint of self-incrimination, however joking, may lead to suspicion that the deed was committed by an associate of the incriminated, or the person himself.


yeah, light yagami's joke is somewhat suspicious.


----------



## .... (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*



DarkAura said:


> yeah, light yagami's joke is somewhat suspicious.


This.


----------



## bulbasaur (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

I wouldn't say suspicious, though; that looked genuinely like a joke and not a careless Mafia member.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

Still, you can never be too non-suspicious. 

well, now that that's outta the way, does anyone have any real info, or should we abstain and end the day?


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

Judging from the flavor text, maybe Mai was killed by someone with claws? I could see the use of claws or swords to tear the body apart.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*



Kirby-Chan said:


> Judging from the flavor text, maybe Mai was killed by someone with claws? I could see the use of claws or swords to tear the body apart.






now, should we abstain?


----------



## Phantom (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

Ok, so I have some interesting information. I am Snake, as you know. I have an interesting role. I am the voteless spy. Basically I can't vote, but I know information about the mafia. Aside from the Don there is a bodyguard and a converter. I also can ask the GM one question per night. Last night I asked if anyone had been converted, the answer was "no".

Also I am a miller, I will show up mafia when inspected.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

 SWORDS? WHY WOULD LINK KILL ZELDA 

I can see swords or claws as a definite possibility. Possibly inactive mafia and a sword/claw-user vig? Although that would be quite unlikely, depicting Zelda's most likely inspector role.


@Phantom: 





> Quoting directly from role PMs is not allowed, although you may paraphrase the text if you wish to prove your role.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*



Phantom said:


> Ok, so I have some interesting information. I am Snake, as you know. I have an interesting role. I am the voteless spy. Basically I can't vote, but I know information about the mafia. Aside from the Don there is a bodyguard and a converter. I also can ask the GM one question per night. Last night I asked if anyone had been converted, the answer was "no".



Ok, this is major! Now we know there are 3 mafia!  

But that still doesnt really get us anywhere that much.





RK-10 said:


> SWORDS? WHY WOULD LINK KILL ZELDA
> 
> I can see swords or claws as a definite possibility. Possibly inactive mafia and a sword/claw-user vig? Although that would be quite unlikely, depicting Zelda's most likely inspector role.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

Hurr durr, no one saw that.

Fixed.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*



Phantom said:


> Hurr durr, no one saw that.
> 
> Fixed.


I Saws its. But i think only me and RK-10 saw it.

This still doesnt give us alot of info to lynch by.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

Well that's  not like I didn't paraphrase it already. I say abstain, and tomorrow I can ask if Mai was killed by mafia, cause if there's a mafia bodyguard out there, I think there's a vigilante.


----------



## .... (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

PLAYER LIST GO


Kirby-Chan [Yoshi]
Mawile [Toon Link]
Flower Doll [Lucas]
Glace [Falco]
ole_schooler [Kirby]
DarkAura [Samus]
RespectTheBlade [Pokemon Trainer]
RK-10 [Wolf]
Mai [Zelda]
Doc Scratch [Mr. Game & Watch]
bulbasaur [Lucario]
Karkat Vantas [R.O.B.]
Phantom [Solid Snake]
HighMoon [Marth]
Metallica Fanboy [Pikachu]
I liek Squirtles [Olimar]
Legendaryseeker99 [Link]
Wargle [Falco]
Light Yagami [Pit]


----------



## Sylph (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

I'm always late to the party. So Zelda is dead...guess Link won't be able to save her this time...unless someone teaches him some melody to bring back the dead. *rolls eyes*

Putting that aside, we at least have something from Mr.Snake up there. If he isn't leading us on. But I got nothing else to say to that, so...yeah. What do you guys plan to do?


----------



## Phantom (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

"She" and no, I figured I had better get that all out before I get killed.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*



Mawile said:


> PLAYER LIST GO
> 
> 
> Kirby-Chan [Yoshi]
> ...



Wait. How can Glace and Wargle both be Falco? [BEEP]

And anyway, (beep), it would seem to me that because the flavor text says "torn and maimed", (beep), that it was someone who could fight with or without their blade. (beep). So to me this would be either Wolf (beep) or Falco (beep), and possibly Pit, but I think his character is too innocent to actually kill. [BEEP]

*The beeps were added by me because of the often beeping of my character.


----------



## .... (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

That is why I shouldn't be writing lists at 10:00 pm.


Kirby-Chan [Yoshi]
Mawile [Toon Link]
Flower Doll [Lucas]
Glace [Falco]
ole_schooler [Kirby]
DarkAura [Samus]
RespectTheBlade [Pokemon Trainer]
RK-10 [Wolf]
Mai [Zelda]
Doc Scratch [Mr. Game & Watch]
bulbasaur [Lucario]
Karkat Vantas [R.O.B.]
Phantom [Solid Snake]
HighMoon [Marth]
Metallica Fanboy [Pikachu]
I liek Squirtles [Olimar]
Legendaryseeker99 [Link]
Wargle [Captain Falcon]
Light Yagami [Pit]


----------



## Light (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*



Doc Scratch said:


> it would seem to me that because the flavor text says "torn and maimed", that it was someone who could fight with or without their blade. So to me this would be either Wolf or Falco and possibly Pit, but I think his character is too innocent to actually kill.


Why "with or without"? I wouldn't eliminate Marth, Link, and Toon Link (although the last is quite unlikely).


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*



Phantom said:


> Ok, so I have some interesting information. I am Snake, as you know. I have an interesting role. I am the voteless spy. Basically I can't vote, but I know information about the mafia. Aside from the Don there is a bodyguard and a converter. I also can ask the GM one question per night. Last night I asked if anyone had been converted, the answer was "no".


I'm honestly surprised no one has called you out on this... your role is broken beyond belief. Basically, you're an oracle who knows the roles of all the mafia members? Plausible, if not overpowered. I'd believe you if it weren't for this last part--



> Also I am a miller, I will show up mafia when inspected.


...gee, isn't that _convenient?_

I think it's pretty obvious that you're showing up as Mafia on more than just inspections, *Phantom*.


----------



## bulbasaur (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

By your "overpowered" argument, the "miller" part of her role claim would be the balance. I'll *abstain* for now.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*



Light Yagami said:


> Why "with or without"? I wouldn't eliminate Marth, Link, and Toon Link (although the last is quite unlikely).


because, (beep), you don't go around maiming people with a sword when you can just tear them apart. [BEEP]

But, (beep) these are my opinions. [BEEP]


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

I would eliminate Wolf. He has CLAWS. _CLAWS_. And also has anyone seen mah Pikmin? I suspect RK-10 and Phantom. Aren't Millers like Foreigners?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

yes. [BEEP]

There is nothing interesting (beep) about millers (beep) except the fact they show up innocent. (beep) They _are_ innocent, but appear mafia upon inspection. [BEEP]

Why would you eliminate Wolf? (beep) Are you saying you cannot tear someone apart with claws? [BEEP]


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

No he means he would LYNCH me.

I'd probably get mafia-killed if I _did_ reveal though.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

I would eliminate Wolf because he has freaking claws. How can I tear with claws when all I have are Pikmin. Pikmin don't have claws. Think Doc THINK. Maybe it was RtB. Charizard has claws.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

:? [BEEP]

What are you even beeping about now? (beep) I'm saying that the killing could have multiple (beep) potential sources. (beep) Why would you beep tearing with claws? (beep) You aren't even making any sense. [BEEP]

So, from what I gather what you're (beep) saying is, (beep), that Wolf has claws, but couldn't (beep) kill with them, but Charizard has claws and could? (beep) You seem awfully protective of RK-10. (beep) I think it may be because (beep) that you and him could be mafia. Why else would you be trying so hard to assert Wolf could not have done it? [BEEP]

Unless what you're saying is is that you would lynch RK-10 (beep), in which case you seem awfully protective of yourself, (beep), because no one even mentioned Olimar before you came along. (beep) _I'm_ thinking (beep), but I'm not entirely sure you are. [BEEP]


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

I was in the Pheonix Wright mood. Mafia sometimes makes me think wrong. What I want to say is that Charizard and Wolf are two possible suspects. And as for Olimar? Look at Mawile's list.


----------



## Light (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

Doc Scratch was saying no one was suspicious of Olimar in the first place, and I liek Squirtles was just using Olimar as a comparison to get across what he was trying to say.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

You're right about me; but what in the world was his point then?


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

Can someone put me up to date a bit?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

Wolf is a suspect. So is Charizard. Period.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

ok then. well, does anyone have any more info? ( i'm not sure we have enough to lynch)


----------



## M&F (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*



Doc Scratch said:


> *The beeps were added by me because of the often beeping of my character.


Pika Pika. Pi Pikachu. Pika Pi.

... I forget my point.



bulbasaur said:


> By your "overpowered" argument, the "miller" part of her role claim would be the balance. I'll *abstain* for now.


Not so much when it can just be countered by claiming right away, as we have seen done here. It would take a hell lot more balancing for a player to get plopped this much information in a single day.

We might as well take this info with a grain of salt. It's quite specific, but it could easily turn out to be a mafia misleading us with bogus roles while clearing their name by the same token.


----------



## ole_schooler (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

Well, at least in terms of Phantom's claim, I can help.  As Kirby, I can take on another player's powers for a night (I don't steal them, just "borrow" for one night).  I'm limited to once for each player, but I can at least see if they have the power they say they do.  Can't tell alignment, but it's something.  And, if anyone has any ideas for questions, I've got one free go at this.

In terms of the flavor-text for the death, it sounds to me like the victim got beat up and died of their wounds.  "Torn and maimed beyond recognition" hardly indicates a method other than trauma.  Frankly, I don't think that eliminates anyone, as all SSB players have the ability to punch, kick, and otherwise injure each other.

Oh, wait, I should be more in character.  HIIIIIIII! *waves*


----------



## Light (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

_Why would you say that out loud before doing it?_ If that's true you're now a prime target for the mafia, along with Phantom if she's also not mafia.

Also, I hardly think punches and kicks can tear someone apart.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

Well, i dont think that really gets us anywhere.

Seems that no one will answer this question. well, should we lynch or abstain.


----------



## ole_schooler (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*



Light Yagami said:


> _Why would you say that out loud before doing it?_ If that's true you're now a prime target for the mafia, along with Phantom if she's also not mafia.
> 
> Also, I hardly think punches and kicks can tear someone apart.


I'm assuming that's directed at me, so here goes: 1) I claimed now because more information = earlier accurate lynching, 2) alerting myself to the healer(s) as well as Mafia, 3) splitting the Mafia's focus between myself and Phantom (assuming they aren't Mafia), making them have to choose the greater threat (someone who can get answers, or someone who can do anything once) and making it more likely that information will be gotten.  (Of course, if everyone decides to lynch Phantom, this is all moot, except the bit about the healer(s).)

Now, if this had been an inspector or healer that claimed, I'd not have said what I was doing, as inspectors are easily proved by their actions and healers should never claim anyway.  As it is, while a questioner role is useful (we can tell if there's an alien, how many Mafia are left, that sort of thing) they can't help with an actual lynch, so can't be checked.  And my role is only useful if someone claims or I get lucky.  Anyway, that's why I made a target of myself.  I would like to lynch somebody, but I've accepted that it's hard to do that on the first day.

And punches and kicks do tear tissue; that's how bruises are formed.  With enough force or repeated pummeling, a body could be torn and maimed.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

So....

ALL of us are suspects?

Well, crap.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

The reason Phantom couldn't possibly want to roleclaim so early in the game is simple.

1) Her information shows there is a mafia converter and a mafia bodyguard.
2) She has a power role (a variation on the inspector, to be specific).
3) She is a miller.

Because she knows there is a mafia converter, roleclaiming makes her a prime target for the mafia converter; there's no way to tell if she's been converted short of killing her, and she might be able to assist the mafia with investigations (maybe; I'm not sure about the details of the converter role, but if it works like I think it does, she should be able to use her powers).

If she wanted to roleclaim, she would have only revealed point 1, which would make her appear to be an informed vanilla. She could then act as an oracle in private, then reveal the information when she had found a lead.

So, in short, there really isn't any reason for* Phantom* to diverge all that information short of being scum, so I think it's fairly obvious she's mafia.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

Well, (beep) if we are following Ole_Schooler's philosophy, (beep) we can only suspect those who fight with physical attacks mainly. (beep) So I would say that the only ones possible (beep) for elimination from suspicion are Pikachu (if you (beep) think about it his main attack is thunderbolt (beep)), and Solid Snake. (beep) Snake only though because he tends to (beep) attack with ranged attacks. [BEEP]

But I didn't put a lot of (beep) research into this. [BEEP]


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

Not being the one to deliver the kill doesn't mean you're not Mafia, you know.

Oh yeah, I need to get more in character.

*HEY GUYS, LOOK AT MY HUGEASS GYRO*







*BIZZBUZZ BIZZBUZZ*

(vote's still on Phantom btw)


----------



## Light (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

Karkat has a point. Even if Phantom isn't mafia already, it's likely she will be soon and can start giving us misinformation. If that happens, we won't know what was true and what wasn't. And really, I don't think Phantom would be the kind of person to not reveal her role strategically if she's innocent. (Of course, she could _want_ to get converted.)

*Phantom*


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

woof

very good point

woof

*Phantom*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*



Karkat Vantas said:


> Not being the one to deliver the kill doesn't mean you're not Mafia, you know.


Right, (beep), but I was just operating on the theory (beep) we want to find the person that performed this killing. (beep) I'm not trying to insinuate (beep) that that is going to be a general rule (beep) for everyone and that Snake and Pikachu _can't_ be mafia, (beep), but I was trying to find the killer in this scenario. [BEEP]


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

(i have no idea how to be in charater, so i'm just gonna be normal.)

*Phantom*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

Anyway, if Phantom DOES show up innocent on death (and she shouldn't have been converted night 0, since the mafia wouldn't take stabs in the dark like that), we know she's telling the truth about her role, and we know there are at least 3 mafia and their roles.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*



Karkat Vantas said:


> Anyway, if Phantom DOES show up innocent on death (and she shouldn't have been converted night 0, since the mafia wouldn't take stabs in the dark like that), we know she's telling the truth about her role, and we know there are at least 3 mafia and their roles.


didnt she say she was miller?


----------



## Flora (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*



DarkAura said:


> didnt she say she was miller?


Millers only show up Mafia on inspection, IIRC.

I'm a tad hesitant to lynch Phantom, though. Not voting either way yet.

(I dunno how to be in character either, since I've never played Mother 3 (NINTENDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Thanks for not localizing it *sadface))


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

they also show up mafia upon death.


----------



## Light (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

Are you sure about that? I thought they showed up innocent upon death too.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

Yoshi! Yos. Millers show up as mafia when inspected, but shows up as innocent when killed.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

really? I gotta work on learningg my roles then.

So now what


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

Look, if Phantom is telling the truth right now, she isn't going to be telling the truth afterwards. She is THE MOST OBVIOUS TARGET for a conversion, and therefore I think we should kill her before she can tell any lies.


----------



## Glace (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

Karkat's reasoning makes enough sense to me.

*Phantom*.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

Let's huddle, Pikmin! *whisper, murmur* The Elder Pikmin Council and I have concluded that due to Karkat's theory we have chosen to lynch *Phantom*.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

Yosh. Karkat's right though. If you have a powerful role, then why would you reveal it in the first day? Yoshi!

1. Get *Phantom*. Yosh. *Nods* 
2. Swallow her.
3. ???
4.Profit!


----------



## Phantom (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

The reason I said all that so early was if I got killed tonight you guys would know. And the reason I said Miller was cause I knew I was going to be inspected so if I came up maf they'd know I wasn't. So basically I've done the best I can, and given what useful information I have, so go ahead and take it, and kill me, but you'll regret it because my seer role is a bit more than I put it off to be.

EDIT: Also if you people read my damn post earlier, you'd know that I asked the GM if the converter had converted anyone, and the answer was no.

You would also know that WHY THE FUCK WOULD I TELL YOU ANYTHING IF I WAS CONVERTED! Also I vote *Karkat*. Why? Becuase that makes no sense, how am I a mafia target. The mafia all know each other, why would they need a seer?


----------



## ole_schooler (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

I really hope I don't qualify as powerful, then.  *Phantom* it is, and I pray that either the healer(s) don't accidentally kill me or that the Mafia get double-guessed into not killing anyone.


----------



## Flora (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*



Phantom said:


> EDIT: Also if you people read my damn post earlier, you'd know that I asked the GM if the converter had converted anyone, and the answer was no.
> 
> You would also know that WHY THE FUCK WOULD I TELL YOU ANYTHING IF I WAS CONVERTED! Also I vote *Karkat*. Why? Becuase that makes no sense, how am I a mafia target. The mafia all know each other, why would they need a seer?


Technically, he never said you _were_ converted, he said you _might be._ You'd be pretty useful for the Mafia because, being an Oracle of sorts, you could theoretically ask if a certain power role is still living.

Okay, now I'm voting *Phantom *for Karkat's reasoning.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

yoWOOF stop WOOFing raging


----------



## Light (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*



Phantom said:


> Also if you people read my damn post earlier, you'd know that I asked the GM if the converter had converted anyone, and the answer was no.


The fear is not that you have been converted, but that you will be. If we kill you now we'll know whether or not you're telling the truth. But if we wait until later and you've been converted we won't know whether anything you said was true.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

If I get converted, the converter is an idiot.

(in character) I need a box and a cigarette.


----------



## Zapi (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D1)*

_At first, not much discussion went on. Many of the citizens of Smashville were all for abstaining from lynching that day. Until, that is, one of the villagers accused Solid Snake, who had made a rather suspicious claim just moments before. Everyone seemed to agree with this villager's reasoning, and even after a few desperate attempts to redeem himself, Snake was dragged off to the noose to be lynched.

His body was inspected, showing that he was innocent after all, much to the dismay of the villagers. On the sad note that they had lynched one of their own, the villagers returned to their homes, locked their doors, and went to bed. Hopefully, none of them will fall victim to the mafia's attacks during the night..._

*Phantom (Solid Snake) was lynched. She was Innocent.
48 hours for night actions.*

edit: oh God what this is my 666th post
this cannot mean anything good


----------



## Zapi (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (N1)*

(Okay I've given you guys more than enough time.)

_The sun rises over Smashville, and the citizens awake to a most depressing sight. Samus lies dead near the center of the square, a deep gash across her chest. With dampened spirits, everyone waits for the results of her inspection...

Soon enough, the villagers discover another body at the bottom of a pond, drowned to death - the dead body of Kirby. The villagers are dismayed that not one, but two of their own were killed. That is, until the inspections reveal that both of the dead were mafiosi! Overjoyed with their stroke of luck the previous night, the villagers begin their discussion._

*DarkAura (Samus Aran) and ole_schooler (Kirby) are dead. They were both Mafia.
48 hours for discussion.*

NOTE: I decided not to modkill anyone tonight. However, if you have not sent in your night actions for the previous two nights, and you STILL don't send in your night actions on N2, I *will* modkill you.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*

...wow. Incredible luck on our part. I think the only possible way this could have happened would have been doctor overdose + vig kill. Unless we have two mafia factions.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*

Thawas derp!


----------



## .... (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*

:o

We should only have 1-2 mafia left now!


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*

POSSIBLY MILLERS????


----------



## Glace (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*



RK-10 said:


> POSSIBLY MILLERS????


Millers only show up as Mafia upon inspection. Unless Zapi made a Death Miller, but those are quite rare.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*

Huzzah! Pikmin, huddle to discuss! *whisper, murmur* The Pikmin and I say: What about the inactives?


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*

The inactives will be KILLED AT THE STAKE

I MEAN WHAT


----------



## Light (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*

We assume everything Phantom said was true. That was, after all, the whole point of lynching her: to see if she was telling the truth.

So if the mafia have a bodyguard, then their is definitely a non-mafia member (or separate mafia faction) that can kill (unless the GM just likes screwing with us). I'd say we can safely attribute at least one death to that. Also, there is a converter, so it could be that there is one of those roles that kills you if you visit at night/ try to convert.


----------



## Wargle (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*

I'll show you mafia! You'll never beat me! Show me ya moves!

I think they might be millers because the odds of two mafia dying in one nite is slim.

Also kirby is too cute to be evil unless it's Meta Knight


----------



## bulbasaur (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*



Wargle said:


> I'll show you mafia! You'll never beat me! Show me ya moves!


Commas save lives, Wargle.

Anyway, one thing that's been bothering me is, why didn't the mafia make a kill last night?


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*

Maybe they did and there are two factWOOF

Yeah but that's my opWOOF


----------



## Sylph (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*

Two down, who knows how many more. Guys we are on a roll it seems...lets hope we keep it up til the end.


----------



## Light (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*

I just realized they also could have been lovers. Which seems most likely to me. It seems like Kirby drowned itself when its lover died.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*

actually; it's possible that Pokemon Trainer is killing everyone! You know, drowning=squirtle and maiming/ripping apart=Charizard!


----------



## bulbasaur (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*

For Charizard, why not burning?


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*

I can guarantee you, I'm not capable of killing two people. In fact, being able to kill more than once is way too overpowered for any role in Mafia.

I agree with the lovers, but then again, there aern't very many good odds on both of the lovers being mafia. But, I really don't know.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*

Uh, they were on two different nights??


----------



## Sylph (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*

Maybe the Lover appears as a Mafia when they are hooked up with one.


----------



## Flora (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*



RespectTheBlade said:


> I agree with the lovers, but then again, there aern't very many good odds on both of the lovers being mafia. But, I really don't know.


It's possible that the Lover used her night action on a Mafia member and thus is now counted as Mafia. Depends on Zapi's mod style


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*

BOO YEAH!
Lucky Link is lucky.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*

Hooray! We got at least one mafia down. Yoshi! Maybe the reason why ole_schooler shows up as mafia is either they were converted last night or is actually mafia. Yosh.

Prehaps (unlikely though) that ole_schooler died from a healer clash? Yos. Well they have a role taking someone's ability for a night. That's seems a powerful role and maybe ole_schooler revealing their role and hoping that someone heal them.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*

ole_schooler roleclaimed as a one-off targeter, which makes her a likely candidate for a mafia conversion. That's my theory, anyway.

Samus makes sense as a bodyguard. Or maybe...

Is Zero Suit Samus using her nice ass to woo people a terrible idea or a terrible idea?


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*

I can see Samus using her breasts to attract people. She have a body like a stripper if you think about it. XD

But do we have enough information to lynch someone today?


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*

Well the fact about RTB, for one. WOOF.

It could WOOFing be! I'm WOOFing telling you guys


----------



## Wargle (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*

There's two different kinds of mafia player: Me, and the losers!  (Captain flacon has like 4 quotes and that's it...)

The F-Zero will beat these scum!

A conversion seems really likely to me. Also iirc there is a mafia role that picks an innocent to fall in love with and turn them mafia. Some call it the Whore


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*

The Pikmin and I find the Whore thing very certain! We hold Samus (to lazy to check who it is) under suspiscion! (Did I spell it right?)


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*

Yes, (beep), you spelled it right. (beep) and it seems to me like that is very (beep) likely, the whore thing. [BEEP]

Unless Kirby was converted. [BEEP]


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*

...
(Link doesn't really talk)
....
(I'd think Samus would be more of a killing role, what with her Power Suit and all.)
.....
(Maybe there is a Nexus/Paranoid Gun Owner-like role out here)
......
(The Mafia could've targetted them, and either got randomized to one of their own, or they got an OBJECTION and were counter-killed)


----------



## Glace (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*

Her giant laser could easily burn someone alive!

Personally, I think a Lover situation occurred.


----------



## Light (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*

I think it was lover too, but whore wasn't on Phantom's list. Also, LegendarySeeker, are you claiming vigilante?


----------



## Wargle (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*

Nexus is simply targetted by every night action at once iirc


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*



RespectTheBlade said:


> I can guarantee you, I'm not capable of killing two people. In fact, being able to kill more than once is way too overpowered for any role in Mafia.


I was able to kill two people in one night as vig during ToS Evolution Mafia. But I doubt that if there is a vig, they'd kill two people in one night. It seems pointless, since there's no evidence to go on and the Mafia has been confirmed to have a bodyguard.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*



Wargle said:


> Nexus is simply targetted by every night action at once iirc


No, the Nexus randomizes all night actions that are targetted against them.


----------



## Wargle (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> No, the Nexus randomizes all night actions that are targetted against them.


It seems I keep always switching Nexus with Lightning Rod in my mind


----------



## bulbasaur (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*

Maybe it was a _really_ lucky bus driver and a vigilante?


----------



## Zapi (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*

(Sorry, everyone, but I've given you more than enough time.)
_
Throughout the day, the citizens of Smashville had been trying to figure out just how in the world they'd gotten so lucky the previous night. However, it seemed that everyone had different ideas about what had gone on, and in the end, no one even voted to lynch.

As the sun sets over the little town, the villagers slowly begin to forget about the excitement of the previous morning, and regain the wariness they will need to have if they wish to survive the mafia's attacks..._

*No one was lynched.*
*48-72ish hours for night actions.* I'm unsure if I'll have internet access over the weekend or not, so.


----------



## Zapi (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D3)*

(GAAAAHHH I AM SO SORRY I COMPLETELY FORGOT ABOUT THIS ;.; also if you didn't figure this out, Master Hand = me, the GM)

_The citizens of Smashville wake and head to the town square to see_ whoa what the hell is that giant floating gloved hand doing there.
_
"Greetings, citizens of Smashville," A booming voice is heard from overhead, presumably coming from the gloved hand, which is clenched as if holding something. "I am Master Hand, and for a while now, I have been watching over this insignificant little village of yours, and I've noticed someone who hasn't been cooperating well for the past two nights." As it finishes introducing itself, its fingers open and the crushed-to-death body of the local Pokémon Trainer falls to the ground with a sickening thud.

"He was innocent, so you don't have to bother inspecting his body or anything," Master Hand continues, seemingly oblivious to the astonished stares of the villagers. "Now, if you excuse me, I have more important matters to attend to." And with that, Master Hand disappeared as if it was never there in the first place.

Though everyone was shocked by the news of Pokémon Trainer's death, they reluctantly continued toward the center of the square, where they would inevitably find another dead body. Today, they found two; Pikachu's body had a deep gash across its chest, while Olimar's was maimed in a similar manner Zelda's had been a few days ago. After the bodies were inspected, Pikachu was revealed to be with the Mafia, while Olimar was Innocent. The citizens then begin to discuss what could've gone on the previous night, in hopes that they will actually eliminate a mafioso today... _

*RespectTheBlade (Pokémon Trainer) was modkilled. He was Innocent.
Metallica Fanboy (Pikachu) is dead. He was Mafia.
I liek Squirtles (Captain Olimar) is dead. He was Innocent.*

*48 hours for discussion. * I will try to be on time this time.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (N2)*

MWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (N2)*

Mind WOOFelaborating, *LSWOOF99?*


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*

If I'm right about Ole_Schooler and DarkAura being some sort of Mafia Lovers, then I have killed all the dead Mafia members.


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (N2)*

Confusing, woof. Oh woofing well.

Retracting my woofing vote.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*

I'm thinking that MF was the Don/Assassin, as he could have easily mauled Zelda (Mai) and Captain Olimar (ILS).

Edit: Also, shouldn't it be D3?


----------



## Zapi (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D2)*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Also, shouldn't it be D3?


Yep, sorry. Could've sworn I changed the title.


----------



## Sylph (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D3)*

Well that's an interesting way to inactive kill. Crushed by a large hand...


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D3)*

MASTER HAND! [BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP]


----------



## Wargle (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D3)*

Show me ya moves! You can't defeat me mafia! (I swear I am so dead because of all this taunting)

Ideas anyone?


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D3)*

Inactive lynch?

It wouldn't make much sense if there were any more than 2 more Mafia alive, as 3 are already dead.


----------



## .... (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D3)*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Inactive lynch?


Good idea.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D3)*

Well, everyone has posted except for one person... which is Mai, who died N0.
The next 3/4 least posters are all dead, so the three least posting survivors are Glace, HighMoon, and Flower Doll; HM wwith 4 posts, the other two with 3.


----------



## Sylph (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D3)*

Real life hates my life mostly, and mostly I don't have anything good to say that would help with anything. But I /should/ try to post more, even if its to defend myself or not.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D3)*



HighMoon said:


> Real life hates my life mostly, and mostly I don't have anything good to say that would help with anything. But I /should/ try to post more, even if its to defend myself or not.


Okay.


Does Flower Doll or Glace have anything to say before the lynching begins?


----------



## Glace (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D3)*

Not really, no. I have no information so.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D3)*

I do not have anything useful to say, but you mafia will NEVER beat me!![/stupid arrogance]


----------



## Light (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D3)*

Toes evil pikachus

*Flower Doll* it is, I suppose.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D3)*

*Flower Doll*


----------



## Zapi (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D3)*

*Extending the day period by 12-24 hours* (basically until I'm able to get on the computer tomorrow)


----------



## Wargle (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D3)*

FLOWWWWWWWWWWWER POWW*shot*

*Flower*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D3)*

Does Flora always get inactive-lynched?

Like, seriously...

No time to stop the bandwagon, so... *Flower*

Also, what charcter did she pick?


----------



## Flora (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D3)*

I'm Lucas...

Uh...I actually don't know what to say...awkward. I _would_ say that picking me off might be a bad idea, but that would sound like a silly mafia-coverup.

Oh well, there's nothing I can do at this point is there?


----------



## Wargle (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D3)*

roleclaim?


----------



## Flora (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D3)*

Healer; of course now I'm probably gonna die ANYWAY since the Mafia might se me as a good target.


----------



## Light (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D3)*

NONONONO everybody post.

*Not Flower Doll*: lying a claim of healer at the last second would be a terrible strategy because people aren't as inclined to trust you in future games.

In an edit I'm gonna say *Glace* since we only have 2 no-lynches.


----------



## Sylph (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D3)*

*is prodded from the shadows, rolling eyes as she walks out* Well, I'd agree with Light here since it would be weak to claim healer, but i also have another theory as to why we shouldn't kill Flower.

For some reason I just get the feeling that they are an active alien. No clue why, just do. So to reverse this...I don't know, *Glace*?

*sits back to watch this blow up in her face*


----------



## Flora (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D3)*

*Glace* as well (if only to save myself)


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D3)*

Uhh... Sure, *Glace*.


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D3)*

*I'M A DWARF AND I'M VOTING VOTING GLACE

VOTING VOTING GLACE
VOTING VOTING GLACE*


----------



## Glace (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D3)*

Bus Driver here~~ *Glace*


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D3)*



RK-9 said:


> *I'M A DWARF AND I'M VOTING VOTING GLACE
> 
> VOTING VOTING GLACE
> VOTING VOTING GLACE*


I'm a Hylian and I'm going to sleep
Sleepy SLEEPY Hylian


----------



## Wargle (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D3)*

Show me ya moves healer! (not really i need the in character) *Glace*


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D3)*



Wargle said:


> Show me ya moves healer! (not really i need the in character) *Glace*


^This

'cept without the jk.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D3)*

I never need your heals! The Mafia can't beat me!


----------



## Zapi (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: SSB Choice Mafia (D3)*

_After a little bit of discussion, most of the villagers decide, almost on a whim, to carry Lucas off to the noose. However, after the frightened young boy reasoned with them for a moment, they quickly decided against it. Not knowing what else to do, they came to an almost unanimous decision to lynch Falco. Strangely, the pilot doesn't do anything to defend himself.

Falco Lombardi is lynched, and a quick inspection reveals that he was completely innocent. It seems that Smashville's citizens aren't having as much luck during the day as they are during the night. As the sun starts to set over the town, the weary citizens go to bed, praying that they will be rid of the mafia soon enough..._

*Glace (Falco Lombardi) was lynched. He was Innocent.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------

